# Early spring 2020 weed



## jellysgreen (Sep 17, 2019)

:ugeek: Newbie back again trying to learn, layed my prodiamine on my fall newly seed 100% KBG from supersededstore and notice POA germination. Also on my other 2021 future project I'm trying to just maintain it for now. Can someone identify this weed.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Look in the cool season weed identification thread.


----------



## jellysgreen (Sep 17, 2019)

Ok thank you


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like crocus. It will flower soon.


----------



## jellysgreen (Sep 17, 2019)

Hard to tell from the bad pic but I ruled out the quackgrass, I will try crocus


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@jellysgreen, @g-man identified this as Star of Bethlehem in another thread. I have no experience with it, but it looks like the same thing.


----------



## jellysgreen (Sep 17, 2019)

@Spammage wow thanks, that's exactly what it is!!! Would've never guessed


----------



## Willygoat (Mar 19, 2020)

I've been digging these up all day. Hard to chemically kill, best to dig up because they have bulbs.


----------

